# Spare Water Pump for Hymer B644 ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for a spare water pump (submersible) without breaking the bank & going to Brownhills. Any suggestions please ?

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Reich twin submersible pump*

Hi CaptainBligh,
The cheapest replacement pump I can see on e-bay, (or anywhere else) is the item below. No postage.

220773768168

I replaced my pump on my 544 about a year ago and they have gone up in price quite a bit since.
Hope this helps,
Roger.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*water pump*

Google............. Marcle Leisure .....its the same pump they sell but alot cheaper .....differnt branding

Good luck capatain


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Reich twin-barrelled 19 litre per minute flow - 1.4 bar pressure. Get the one with the non-return valve. Available from Marcle Leisure, Outdoor Bits or many other places. Don't forget to remove and retain the strainer filter from the bottom of the old pump: they are supplied without this item.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Got mine from Outdoorbits,( best price I found), just as spare but thought water pressure was down so replaced it and carry old one as spare, I was surpised at the difference, very pleased


----------

